

“You just need to get started” is bad advice - suryas
http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/blog/getting-started-is-bad-advice

======
bradleyjoyce
I highly dislike comparing academia to the real world... how things are done
in the two are incredibly different and often _do not apply_ to the other at
all... the author is comparing two extreme cases, a typical maneuver for an
academic, when in the real world, the REAL situation would very much be a mix
of what he's speaking out against, and what he is suggesting you should do.
(lean startup anyone?)

